# مالفرق بين الهندسه الكيميائيه وهندسة البترول والمعادن



## فيصل التميمي (15 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو من الاخوه ان اعرف الفرق


----------



## madhiswadi (15 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ فيصل 
الفرق هو ان هندسة البترول تخص مواضيع Up stream اي كل ما متعلق تحت السطح مثل المكامن النفطية وحفر الابار وانتاج النفط والغاز .
ام الهندسة الكيمياوية فتخص مواضيع down stream اي المنشات السطحية لانتاج النفظ والغاز والعمليات التي تجري عليهما كفصل الماء عن النفط وتجفيف ونقل الغاز ونقل النفط .


----------



## madhiswadi (15 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ فيصل 
الفرق هو ان هندسة البترول تخص مواضيع Up stream اي كل ما متعلق تحت السطح مثل المكامن النفطية وحفر الابار وانتاج النفط والغاز .
ام الهندسة الكيمياوية فتخص مواضيع down stream اي المنشات السطحية لانتاج النفظ والغاز والعمليات التي تجري عليهما كفصل الماء عن النفط وتجفيف ونقل الغاز ونقل النفط .


----------



## Nacimdz (21 أغسطس 2007)

صحيح أنا مهندس كميائي ومقاله الأخ Madhiswai هو واقع الإختصاص رغم أني أعمل في مخبر شركة بترولية...شكرا أخي.


----------



## Nacimdz (21 أغسطس 2007)

Madhiswadi


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (16 مارس 2008)

_السلام عليكم اختصاص البترول يهتم بالحفر وتسميت الابار وعمليه التركيز اما المهندس الكيمياوي في العراق يعني _
_1-اعمال التصفيه _
_2-المختبرات _
_3-المعامل الغذائيه _
_4-معامل الاصباغ _
_فيعني الكيماوي صاحب تخصص اكبر من المهندس النفط والمناجم_
_الله يساعد الكيمياوي اين ماكان _


----------

